# [SOLVED] Error Occured Installing Adobe AIR on Windows Server 2008 R2



## nhammen09 (Apr 9, 2013)

"An error occurred while installing adobe air. Installation may not be allowed by your administrator. Please contact your administrator."

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this, but this is actually a system running Windows Server 2008 R2. A few months ago, it was set up to deploy software and updates to my end systems. After awhile, I decided it was less of a burden to just copy the installer onto a file share, and run it individually. Now I can't update/uninstall/reinstall Adobe error. I get the error message at the top. I've reregistered the Windows Installer service, made sure that the installer service was enabled and started, and made sure that software deployment was disabled in Group Policy. I've also tried running the Microsoft Fixit suggested in a Microsoft article, but that errors that it doesn't apply to my system. Any ideas?

OS: Windows Server 2008 R2
Processor: AMD Athlon II x3 450 3.2GHz
MoBo: Asus m4n68t-v2
RAM: 8GB DDR2 Dual Channel
HD: 1TB
HD Free: 600GB


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Error Occured Installing Adobe AIR on Windows Server 2008 R2*

Your post is a bit confusing

You stated that you moved the install file to the server for quicker installs to your end users?

Did you also install it to the server or is this error when trying to install to the end users from the install file you saved to the server?

What is the exact error? Have you looked at the event log of the affected machine?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Error Occured Installing Adobe AIR on Windows Server 2008 R2*

Not sure if this will work but download Adobe Air again but select Save instead of Run.

Go to where it is saved, right click on it - select Properties then click on Unblock - Apply - OK then right click on the saved file again, select Run as administrator to see if it will install then.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Error Occured Installing Adobe AIR on Windows Server 2008 R2*

Are the users allowed to install software on their computers normally? Sounds like a group policy issue to me. I'm guessing that deploying software from the server works OK and that would be because you're running it as administrator or someone with admin privileges.


----------



## nhammen09 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Error Occured Installing Adobe AIR on Windows Server 2008 R2*

The thing is that I originally installed it by defining the Software Installation of group policy. Adobe AIR originally installed through group policy, but the installation MSI was on a network share that everyone could access. I removed Adobe AIR from Group Policy, but allowed it to stay installed on client PCs. Now it gives the error saying that the software is managed by your system administrator. It doesn't allow even me as a domain administrator to manually update it uninstall it. I think it's still trying to check if it exists in Group Policy.

The error that come up is "An error occurred while installing Adobe Air. Installation may not be allowed by your administrator. Please contact your administrator." I check the event log and the Adobe AIR log and it mentions Error 1603.

Tomken15, I redownloaded it and saved it with the same results. It seems that the problem persists accross the client systems as well.

djaburg, yes users are allowed to install software. They are local Administrators.

I had a co-worker mention trying the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility. Does anyone have any feedback to whether that would work?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Error Occured Installing Adobe AIR on Windows Server 2008 R2*

For testing purposes, have you added the GPO back in?

Have you checked out this page
Error 1603 | Install | CS3, CS4 products


----------



## nhammen09 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Error Occured Installing Adobe AIR on Windows Server 2008 R2*

Yep I tried that Tomshawk, but it does look like I finally got it to install. I did a little research, and it looks like there were a few registry entries that didn't get cleared after the GPO got changed. I logged in as a local administrator and ran the Windows Installer Cleanup tool to completely remove Adobe AIR, and then installed the most recent version. Everything is working properly again! Thanks for everyone's help. I just don't understand how that could occur.


----------

